# gerd and ibs



## ginabug (Mar 1, 2003)

for those of you who have both. what medicines are you on. What did not work for you?I am on previcid twice a day, domperidome as needed and levsin extended tab which I was only taking at night. I am not sure if the previcid is irritating my ibs because I always wake up with cramps and diarrhia


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I am no longer taking anything for GERD. Nothing worked for me! I got worse on Previcid, Prilosec, Nexium etc. My IBS-D was worse and it did nothing for my reflux pain.I take Calcium twice a day with meals for my D and Pepto Bismol or something like that for my reflux when needed.Jleigh


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm wondering whether or not I have GERD. I'll ask my doctor when I go in for routine blood tests (for cholesterol) in about four weeks. But maybe some of you experience this. I get a heavy, achy feeling in my chest and neck at times. Not a sharp or very hard pain, just a dull, full feeling. Sometimes I feel pressure in my chest too, and belch after swallowing food or beverages too. The belching relieves the aching some. Not sure what it is. But if it's GERD, wouldn't it bother me at night, when I'm lying down? Doesn't seem any worse then. And I don't have it every day. Sure wonder what it is.


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

my dd takes prilosec 2x a day for her gerd and was taking bentyl for her ibs but got very adverse side effects from it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I've been taking a blend of grape seed and other flavonoids (called Provex CV) for almost 5 years. D has been in check for about 4 years, GERD and indigestion after about a month. Mark


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I take Omeprazole 20mg every day to stop acid production and so help with gerd. i do still get attacks occasionally though


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

im on a mix of: pantoloc {for gerd} works well elavil- ibs librax- ibs percocet-the "unknown pain"


----------



## abb08 (Apr 10, 2003)

Ive been on prevacid on and off for a couple of years, recently however it has not been working at all. Im not on anything for the ibs, but it's gotten worse recently and I am going to get checked out.. I def. need something for the gerd... any suggestions?


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

I am also on Prevacid and I find that it doesn't work. However, I am on Zelnorm for my IBS and I find that when I have my good days, gerd doesnt bother me. But when I have an IBS episode, my gerd is unbearable. Are IBS and gerd related to one another?


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm on Nexium for GERD, Effexor XR for anxiety which also helps IBS. Have NuLev for cramps.Tina


----------



## gcooper (Apr 20, 2003)

Ihave both IBS/C and GERD. I take:40mg Nexium. I don't really notice anything but my doctor says I NEED TO TAKE IT.TUMS throughout the day.Bentyl (??mg) when the nexium and tums doesn't seem to work. The Bentyl seems to keep the acid down better.Gaviscon - boy, this really helps with the acid reflux. Instant relief. Zelnorm (2mg or 6mg) I haven't found the right combination on this. It hasn't helped with my C but has helped with my bloating.Hope this helps


----------

